# CW-80 Transformer with Ready to Run Set



## train100102 (Sep 1, 2010)

Does this just run the set that comes with it? My son is already looking at other O gauge engines and I need to know if he will need another transformer to run another engine. Thanks!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

train100102 said:


> Does this just run the set that comes with it? My son is already looking at other O gauge engines and I need to know if he will need another transformer to run another engine. Thanks!!


One at a time? That should handle any Lionel engine, that runs on AC current.


----------



## cottonx55 (Jul 12, 2010)

you will need another transformer if you are going to run both a the very same time to go with the one you have and i get conflicted stories about the older zw and kw and the new circuit board trains and if you use the fuse holder have a drawer full of 5 or 10 amp fuse for every time one derails pop go's a fuse but never the transformers they say many things and i have yet to fine really good help here at local hobby store about the old transformers with a modern breaker like dose it go off before circuits burn so i just get another new one take to good hobby store who knows what he's doing and but the in phase then you are suppose to be able to run two trains i think as mine a mess right now that 40 dollar cd mistake may not be a bad deal as i have made 450 dollars in bo-boo's but yea it will handled one at a time any transformer do that if big enough


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


>



I double you...........  ................>?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

cottonx55 said:


> you will need another transformer if you are going to run both a the very same time to go with the one you have and i get conflicted stories about the older zw and kw and the new circuit board trains and if you use the fuse holder have a drawer full of 5 or 10 amp fuse for every time one derails pop go's a fuse but never the transformers they say many things and i have yet to fine really good help here at local hobby store about the old transformers with a modern breaker like dose it go off before circuits burn so i just get another new one take to good hobby store who knows what he's doing and but the in phase then you are suppose to be able to run two trains i think as mine a mess right now that 40 dollar cd mistake may not be a bad deal as i have made 450 dollars in bo-boo's but yea it will handled one at a time any transformer do that if big enough


Maybe you need a circuit breaker?
It all depends on what you want to run and which transformer to use. The old ones should not go with trains with boards because of their poor DC output. 
You need good diodes in modern transformers to have the sounds work as they are suppose to. This is my advice. It may work but I don't approve.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

train100102 said:


> Does this just run the set that comes with it? My son is already looking at other O gauge engines and I need to know if he will need another transformer to run another engine. Thanks!!



 T?

This was the original question.
Is his answer for another question?


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

my head hurts


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

His first sentance answers the question. His table has problems I got a private post.First I need to know more of what he has.


----------

